# Overclock.net Clothing is on the way...



## BiG O

This is outstanding news.

EDIT: Lol @ "I Void Warranties"


----------



## dralb

Very cool. I wish I had any sort of artistic talents. I just want one with the flame logo, lol.


----------



## nakedrampage

those are pretty F'in sweet. I especially like the one with the Flame on the bottom corner.


----------



## Vincenzo Locs

I will be watching this with interest. Be interesting to see what all the collective talent of OCN can come up with.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

very excited, glad to see that other thread had some influence pretty darn fast!

cant wait to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


This is outstanding news.

EDIT: Lol @ "I Void Warranties"


I like!









Overclock.net
We void warranties.


----------



## Solertia

This is awesome! Me likey.







I might design one myself when I get home from work, so in that case this post'll be reserved for a pic.


----------



## kaxel

I think you should put "I void warranties" as a slogan on the T-Shirt.


----------



## FilluX

I would buy each of these:










Sorry for my horrible photo-editing skills









Pretty simple but i would love to wear one of these


----------



## bumsoil

i would buy ALL of those shirts!!!!!! and if they come out i WILL!


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


I would buy each of these:










Sorry for my horrible photo-editing skills









Pretty simple but i would love to wear one of these










I think that we should use these, with our own personal slogan on the back and our OCN names


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


I think that we should use these, with our own personal slogan on the back and our OCN names


Maybe I'm weird, and not in touch with internet forum occupants, but the last thing I want is my internet handle on a shirt...that's just asking for ridicule







.

EDIT: Broke the one post per member rule. My bad. Maybe I'll get an OCN shirt that says "I can't read"


----------



## Ictinike

Fairly good with witty comments/quotes so I'll add more later but...

To start... Of course have an OCN logo on the front/back whatever


----------



## mega_option101

I would definitively buy a few of these









I like the > 500 FSB =


----------



## oulzac

The one with the smaller logo on the bottom right hand side would look awesome on a faded grey or dark colored shirt, I would buy some of these as well.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ictinike*


Fairly good with witty comments/quotes so I'll add more later but...

To start... Of course have an OCN logo on the front/back whatever


























I think the TJmax might be a copyright infringement. Maybe put overclock.net small on the back somewhere. And make one that says "I void warranties".


----------



## Ictinike

Good point on the TJMax.. Maybe this one infringes on Visa..


----------



## noname

anyone like this?


----------



## oulzac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


anyone like this?











I like the bottom one.

I think the design with the logo on the bottom right (I would make this up myself but currently at a work station that I can not install the proper programs on) and in the upper left of the shirt have your system logos, ATI/Nvidia AMD/Intel that would be cool, have all 4 combos for people to choose from, and the on the back of the shirt have the official logo:
http://www.overclock.net/images/over...-overclock.gif


----------



## kaxel

I kinda think the minimalistic ideas are a bit cooler. Just the Flame and maybe the url somewhere.


----------



## Cpt.Hawkins

im mega psyched for these tshirts! I think one with just the blue OCN flame would be best


----------



## spaceballsrules

Here are a couple of attempts.....


----------



## Havegooda

Eh?

~Gooda~


----------



## kaxel

I like the front of the first one spaceballs.


----------



## Inuyasha1771

I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny


----------



## H3||scr3am

need to have black shirts


----------



## Error 404

I'm loving this...Will definately drop a few bucks from my "new rig" budget for a shirt or two...Oh, reserved for my design.

Edit:


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771*











I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny










I have to say I find the back of this one very appealing.


----------



## phospholipid

wut...

THIS WAS MY IDEA LIKE A YEAR AGO
AWWWWW COME ON!


----------



## OneOunce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771*











I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny










lol I love this one


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771*











I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny










The other ones are kind of tacky (Besides the audiophile one) but i would buy this one


----------



## spaceballsrules

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


The other ones are kind of tacky (Besides the audiophile one) but i would buy this one










I think the front of this one is pretty tacky as well.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


I think the front of this one is pretty tacky as well.


Good thing theres going to be more designs then


----------



## Reebbo

I love them. I would totally buy one.

EDIT: Nostrano's design has my vote.

Nice and simple. "Funny Shirts" usually end up being lame.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771* 









I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny









i like this one so far but the font should be the one from the audiophile one


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
need to have black shirts









Colors are not limited to white by any means.


----------



## Pabs

Just quickly put together, couldn't think of any witty lines, but I'm buying one whatever.

Edit*
I think, like the majority so far, I prefer the small flame at the back to one side.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

... your design is too cluttered.

----










Not limited to white? Okay!


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pabs* 
Just quickly put together, couldn't think of any witty lines, but I'm buying one whatever.

i think this is the best so far.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
... your design is too cluttered.

----










This is win. I dont like these (no offense) stupid slogan shirts. I would just prefer a staright our logo like in the top of the forum, or just the flame. I want a shirt, but I would not buy on if it had any type of slogan other than "The Pursuit of Performance" or liek the one above ".net".

Just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## sav5716

Idno, maybe something play and simple like this. Different colors? Different fonts? Bolded fonts? Btw sorry if someone already said this.


----------



## noname

here: lime green:


----------



## rpm666

I would LOVE to have the "I void Warranties" with the nice OverClock.Net directly underneath it on a nice black/white/blue polo shirt. That would be worth an easy $25 to me and I'd probably buy one in each color









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771* 









I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny









I like this


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pabs* 
Just quickly put together, couldn't think of any witty lines, but I'm buying one whatever.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaxel* 
i think this is the best so far.

I agree, just make it less pixelated? Anyways, the shirts with only the flames in the OP make it appear as if your pubic hair might be on fire. I like the shirt mentioned above and the shirt with the "pursuit of performance" the best.

I would definitely purchase a shirt.


----------



## NrGx

The "Overclock.net" one in black would find its way on my beautiful body


----------



## Pabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apt Quadruped* 
I agree, just make it less pixelated? Anyways, the shirts with only the flames in the OP make it appear as if your pubic hair might be on fire. I like the shirt mentioned above and the shirt with the "pursuit of performance" the best.

I would definitely purchase a shirt.

Sorry for the low quality, the best pictures I had. Added two different versions to my post.

Edit - Better picture of the text, taken from the OCn wallpaper. My paint skills are not up to much I'm afraid but you get the general idea.


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771* 









I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny









WANT THIS NOW!!!omg


----------



## om3n

Quote:










This is totally perfect. I would so buy this.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
I would buy each of these:










Sorry for my horrible photo-editing skills









Pretty simple but i would love to wear one of these









this please.


----------



## Error 404

Added pics.

I kinda made those in a few minutes...Not perfect, but more of a reference









Edit: Whup...Forgot about the "one post" part of this


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771*











I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pabs*


Just quickly put together, couldn't think of any witty lines, but I'm buying one whatever.

Edit* 
I think, like the majority so far, I prefer the small flame at the back to one side.



the overclock with the flame on the side like in the second









edit relised pabs image didnt come up i want the flame on the side like this one


----------



## Gryph3n

What about a button up polo that say a person like myself could wear in a work setting. Maybe a small flame logo in the right pectoral area like on a Polo shirt.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryph3n*


What about a button up polo that say a person like myself could wear in a work setting. Maybe a small flame logo in the right pectoral area like on a Polo shirt.


hoodie would be sweet aswell


----------



## noname

came up with two simple ones


----------



## procpuarie

i will buy one depending on the price! will it be cheaper because I live like 20 minutes from Toronto.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


anyone like this?











i would like this one in black.... and a hat when you guys make them!


----------



## JontyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771*











I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny











dood, thats awesome. i want, no..... i *NEED*


----------



## nathris

Here's my first idea, feel free to expand upon the idea, this was all I could think of so far...










I was thinking that if you wanted a ladies shirt you could just replace RAM with Motherboard









I also have an idea for some kickass boxers, but that might be a little too inappropriate.

Edit: Another concept, the actual version would have actual tubing and stuff...


----------



## 0rion

This one gets my vote... It isnt clear in the pic, but I just want the standard OCN logo there.. "Overclock.net pursuit of performance" that you see on out homepage.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I just think ALL people who use this forum could enjoy a tshirt with the flame and our slogan where as if we start getting cute with the slogan and sayings its going to alienate people... like myself. Something simple and refined is so much better than something that is trying to be funny.


----------



## 21276

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Here's my first idea, feel free to expand upon the idea, this was all I could think of so far...










I was thinking that if you wanted a ladies shirt you could just replace RAM with Motherboard









I also have an idea for some kickass boxers, but that might be a little too inappropriate.

ahahaha, that is win.

how about one that says, "I joined overclock.net and all I got were more mhz and a maxed out credit card".


----------



## Inuyasha1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Here's my first idea, feel free to expand upon the idea, this was all I could think of so far...










I was thinking that if you wanted a ladies shirt you could just replace RAM with Motherboard









I also have an idea for some kickass boxers, but that might be a little too inappropriate.

Better hope nobody puts this shirt on backwards


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

0rion that is awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771* 
Better hope nobody puts this shirt on backwards


----------



## Matt42312

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771* 
Better hope nobody puts this shirt on backwards

lol!


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Here's my first idea, feel free to expand upon the idea, this was all I could think of so far...










I was thinking that if you wanted a ladies shirt you could just replace RAM with Motherboard









I also have an idea for some kickass boxers, but that might be a little too inappropriate.

Oh man you so totally win.

Anyways. I'm in on this, very glad that we are finally getting shirts! Is it silkscreen? I'll try and stay as simple as I can.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gryph3n* 
What about a button up polo that say a person like myself could wear in a work setting. Maybe a small flame logo in the right pectoral area like on a Polo shirt.

This.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
came up with two simple ones



















Very elegant and nice.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
the overclock with the flame on the side like in the second









edit relised pabs image didnt come up i want the flame on the side like this one









I like this


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
hoodie would be sweet aswell









Hoodies and beanies are in the works, as well.


----------



## spartacus

Cool! I would definitely be in for an overclock.net shirt!
Here are two designs I threw together real quick:

Large Image









Also, here are the AI files for the digitized flame logo I made if anyone's interested:

overclock_shirts.ai
ocn_digitized_flame.ai


----------



## Nostrano

Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?


----------



## cpswaim

Saw a billboard kind of like this for a hardware store. Thought it fit well haha.

Whipped this up in a few minutes. tell me if you like it!


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


This is outstanding news.

EDIT: Lol @ "I Void Warranties"


Ths shirt is sold at microcenter. (yes, sadly i own one) I can't design a shirt but would like to get one.


----------



## jdub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
I would buy each of these:










Sorry for my horrible photo-editing skills









Pretty simple but i would love to wear one of these









like this the best so far


----------



## OrphanShadow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 









Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?

I really like the design there. Very clean and just screams 'OCN'.


----------



## ML Infamous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 









Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?

I really like this shirt as well


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 









Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?

I think we have a winner!


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf* 
I think we have a winner!

I hope so, I like this one too.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
I would buy each of these:










Sorry for my horrible photo-editing skills









Pretty simple but i would love to wear one of these










Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
anyone like this?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pabs* 
Just quickly put together, couldn't think of any witty lines, but I'm buying one whatever.

Edit*
I think, like the majority so far, I prefer the small flame at the back to one side.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
the overclock with the flame on the side like in the second









edit relised pabs image didnt come up i want the flame on the side like this one










Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
came up with two simple ones




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Here's my first idea, feel free to expand upon the idea, this was all I could think of so far...










I was thinking that if you wanted a ladies shirt you could just replace RAM with Motherboard









I also have an idea for some kickass boxers, but that might be a little too inappropriate.









AWESOMMMMME

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 









Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?

All of these are great. Especially the black and grey ones.
Also. I wouldn't normally wear hoodies but If OCN makes em I'll wear em.


----------



## CyberDruid

Great ideas guys. I like the one Nostrano posted.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 









Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?

This one... maybe with some text on one sleeve?


----------



## YOSHIBA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 









Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?

This one FTW
dumb sayings that remind me of shirts at kohls =FAIL!


----------



## jtypin

Easily the best so far!


----------



## venom55520

dude, i'm all over those


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 









Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?

this one has my vote


----------



## gablain

I just did this in paint


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## nubz

My little edit to the shirt, removed overclock.net off the back and moved it to the left sleeve, pretty sweet looking shirts, id buy some.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I prefer Nathris' and Nostrano's. I would wear either. As for the funny shirts, unless it's genuinely hilarious, I won't buy a funny shirt, so probably not the best idea for selling a lot of them.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 









Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 



Between these two for me.....I love this......count me in when we do orders.


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 











this in black = WIN!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 









very VERY nice design
I love both of these.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*











Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?


I'd easily buy something like this. Are there going to be any tanktops etc, or just a tshirts?


----------



## Aawa

nostrano's is really nice so is nubz little adjustment. I am liking the grey with the blue. Although the black shirt with blue flames is pretty hotsauce also. I would get one of each!


----------



## Ducky

Here's a neat idea I drew up quick.. I really can't see it going into production, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyways.


----------



## jdub

I think if we had something like that with cpu parts + watercooling stuff like pump and res and radiator... very slick


----------



## Valicious

Any plans to get some of the guys and girls of OCN to model these?


----------



## noname

Feel free to mess around with my stuff


----------



## version2

This is my attempt. A few things:
I liked the half flames that someone else used.
The ocn name/logo needs to appear on the front of the shirt.
I think the slogan should appear on the back.
I had to recreate the logo and name images from scratch. It could be easily redone from the better quality images, but I hope you get the idea.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *version2*





This is my attempt. A few things:
I liked the half flames that someone else used.
The ocn name/logo needs to appear on the front of the shirt.
I think the slogan should appear on the back.
I had to recreate the logo and name images from scratch. It could be easily redone from the better quality images, but I hope you get the idea.



What was version1?


----------



## ipod4ever

I want boxers


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Here's a neat idea I drew up quick.. I really can't see it going into production, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyways.





















I was thinking along the same lines, only with MS Paint


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


Cool! I would definitely be in for an overclock.net shirt!
Here are two designs I threw together real quick:

Large Image









Also, here are the AI files for the digitized flame logo I made if anyone's interested:

overclock_shirts.ai
ocn_digitized_flame.ai



Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*











Feel free to mess around with my stuff










I really like the sleekness of these too. It's very fashionable without being just a design tee.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*











Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nubz*











My little edit to the shirt, removed overclock.net off the back and moved it to the left sleeve, pretty sweet looking shirts, id buy some.


These are my second pics, very nice looking design guys!


----------



## Papa.Smurf

i say we add a poll


----------



## bucdan

post for reserved design from photoshop when i get time... gotta keep track of my post!...but lovin the 2nd from the right. on the front, you should leave the Overclock.net pursuit of perf, and on the back...put the special things like either "I fold", "I void warranties", "I overclock" instead of plain "i overclock" on the front etc., and with that big.small flame on the bottom/corner. colors id say, black, white, and royal blue, the real colors of ocn... examples posted soon

but maybe if u guys see what i mean, might like it. or the other good designs i see...sweet guys, my turn soon on the weekend. does anyone have a simple t-shirt layout i can use for photoshop? pm me please.

lets use some heavy duty shirts like Pro-Club or AAA(Triple A) and not fuit of the loom.

and maybe one day sweaters at the same colors! is this gonna be screened on or dyed? dyed would be nice. but boxers...thats gotta work... out some how. and for girls...uh...just panties of all types i guess, i have a general idea where to put the flame and "overclock.net pursuit of performance" but ill keep that to myself, if i were a girl, it would be ok to say where, but im not.


----------



## Valicious

what about getting our names on them? like on the sleeve of nastrano's design?


----------



## Lige

Is it possible to make the flame bigger on all the t-shirts?


----------



## Playapplepie

Here is mine


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


what about getting our names on them? like on the sleeve of nastrano's design?


Way too expensive. There would need to be a different order for each person! I wish though


----------



## Bindusar

Trying my paint skilz now...










If we had an option to add a name I would say put it on the sleeve also. I wonder if it could be done as an aftermarket mod (hey...modding our t-shirt!!!) and have it as a service. It would require an extra cost but it shouldn't be too bad. They make machines specifically for custom one-off embroidery work. Heck, you could probably find one locally if you live in a larger metropolitan area and do it yourself...that's personally my plan.

Oh, and I also vote for Nostrano's design. Having a choice of two would be great.


----------



## 0rion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*












This shirt, in Black... Then it would be perfect.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*


I want boxers


















WHY HAS NOBODY THOUGHT OF THIS YET!! Boxers would totally pwn the whole universe.


----------



## Valicious

melissaxcupcakr and I came up with an idea....overclock.net swimsuits!
One model is a black two-piece with the blue OCN flame on the left breast and "overclock.net" on the butt with "overclock" on the top then ".net" centered right below that.

I suck at photoshop, so Melissa is gonna do a design this weekend









Good idea?


----------



## Ghostscript

This is great!







Just tell me the when orders are taken!

Guess you ship overseas right?


----------



## Pabs

Definitely put me down for a T-shirt and a beanie. Cleaned my original image up a bit. My paint skills suck though


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*












What about *long-sleeve*? Adding the user name in a large sized font on one of the sleeves from the shoulder to the wrist if not too expensive as well.

Also, this one in black would be epic. I wouldn't think twice... I'd take a long and short sleeve, one gray blue and one black.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## p0isonapple

Perhaps instead of usernames or "handles" being placed on the shirts, you could have the basic Titles to choose from placed in between the shoulders or on the front of the shirts, ie:

Audiophile
PC Gamer
Watercooler
Linux Lobbyist

etc, etc.


----------



## foldslikepaper

i love the "I void warranties" one. I'd totally buy one.


----------



## Nostrano

Seeing as a few people seemed to like my first design i have made a revision, the only real change is that it is a more refined shirt template (and i now have it saved in psd so if you would like to see any changes drop me a PM)


----------



## mega_option101

Not bad Nostrano









I want!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


melissaxcupcakr and I came up with an idea....overclock.net swimsuits!
One model is a black two-piece with the blue OCN flame on the left breast and "overclock.net" on the butt with "overclock" on the top then ".net" centered right below that.

I suck at photoshop, so Melissa is gonna do a design this weekend









Good idea?


You said breast...























And the usernames would make it all too expensive. They would have to custom order every shirt, instead of mass ordering 2 or 3 designs in 4 or 5 sizes, and then they would get a pretty decent discount for ordering a whole bunch.


----------



## Nostrano

As requested by *Dragoon*, i have now done another design similar to the others but this tim the overclock.net logo has had the flame removed (not the best removal job but if it is wanted i will re-install flash and edit it that way)


----------



## Solertia

We need OCN butt-shorts for the ladies







They could say "overclocked" on 'em, in the style of our banner-logo


----------



## Greg121986

Add OCN logo somewhere on here.

(image removed)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Seeing as a few people seemed to like my first design i have made a revision, the only real change is that it is a more refined shirt template (and i now have it saved in psd so if you would like to see any changes drop me a PM)










These are perfect. My favorite is the greyish one. The contrast between the blue logo and the grey shirt color is perfect. But, I think that wrap around logo would be very costly to produce. I would definitely pay the premium!


----------



## melissaxcupcake

Valicious and i were talking about OCN bathing suits so here's what i came up with,




























All of them could be any color these are just a few that i picked, and i thought since i was making bathing suits for the girls the guys might like some board shorts.

hope you guys like them =]


----------



## habicabi

I want to see a OCN thong...but not for me to wear!

Good ideas so far


----------



## IEATFISH

I would definitely buy a shirt, maybe even a hoodie since mine is ragged. I like the designs with simple design and a small logo. I was thinking about one on the sleeve of a t shirt? I'll shop something up when I get home.

And if you want your name on your shirt, you can always take it to a print place or sports store and get it on for like $5.

So here are some I thought up, and I drew up the Polo for fun.


----------



## SpcCdr

*Another vote for Nosty's Grey with the wraparound flame*









^^(I prefer the original design)
OR
I also really like Pabs design with the black shirts with the blue trimmed cuffs/hems.
For that design I actually prefer the small flame on the back lower left rather than the full wraparound- 
(With the trim and everything- the huge flame is just a little OTT)








But, I would want the Front chest to be *the "Official" logo with the flame *_ and_* using the proper OCN font *Like:









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryph3n*


What about a button up polo that say a person like myself could wear in a work setting. Maybe a small flame logo in the right Left pectoral area like on a Polo shirt.


*Another vote for a nice Black or Grey Golf shirt with small embroidered Flame Overclock.net Logo over left pocket*
WooHoo







*T-Shirts for teh Summer- *
And Sign me up for some Boardshorts too!!

Maybe we'll even get the Hoodies in time for _next_ winter LOL
Cheers


----------



## Playapplepie

Nice designs for the bathing suits, Melissa. They look sexxay


----------



## timxirish

Here's a quick design I put together. It's intended to be a small logo for the very top back of a shirt or on the side of a sleeve:



For those curious, the socket seen in the above design is socket AM2. My design is fairly rough, and could definitely be improved a bit.. But I think it's a neat design idea to toss into the mix. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## dilrukrocks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


came up with two simple ones




















looks simple and nice. Hope they would ship to where i live


----------



## Nostrano

Personally i think that the shirts with "crude" messages on them would go against the sites "proffesional" objectives


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Personally i think that the shirts with "crude" messages on them would go against the sites "proffesional" objectives

Exactly, thats why I am favoring these classy shirts with our logo and some form of the flame and our offical slogan.


----------



## skatingrocker17

These are going to be awesome.


----------



## Adrienspawn

I'm horrible at drawing, so this is for inspirational purposes.

edit: Actually, I love that simple black one, mine's impossible to understand


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn*


I'm horrible at drawing, so this is for inspirational purposes.

edit: Actually, I love that simple black one, mine's impossible to understand


lol MSpaint FTW. I personally don't like these slogan shirts, i like it clean and simple










this still has my vote


----------



## Nostrano

I found this from when i tried making a shirt for threadless:










I just modified the superman logo from the older one into an ocn logo, could never get the buttons to look good though


----------



## jclark5093

This is in paint, maybe someone could make it better, but I would so rock this slogan


----------



## jclark5093

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771*











I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny










+++ This one gets 3 votes from me


----------



## killerhz

Now this is a shirt lol.


----------



## dilrukrocks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf* 
lol MSpaint FTW. I personally don't like these slogan shirts, i like it clean and simple










this still has my vote

Wow i like this! vote from me.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0rion* 
This one gets my vote... It isnt clear in the pic, but I just want the standard OCN logo there.. "Overclock.net pursuit of performance" that you see on out homepage.

Im liking that one over all the rest..


----------



## Solertia

I made one, too .__.










Ignore the white parts on the shirt, I got a bit lazy filling in ^^;

That's the OCN home banner on the back of the shirt, btw. Kinda small to see .__.


----------



## carl25

yea smurfs is great

btw can i get a "i void warranty shirt" even if i don't void warranties ?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Another vote for Nostrano's. That's exactly what I was hoping to see.


----------



## crashovride02

I so want some of these shirts. I too prefer the more simple designs like smurfs. Some of these other ones are awesome even if they are a little inappropriate!!


----------



## Ghostscript

Wow, it's going to be a tough job to choose designs. A lot of good once here now. I'll definitly buy some of there for shure. Going to be exciting to see whitch one will be availeble for ordering.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 









Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?

EXACTLY what I was thinking.

I like how the URL/Slogan is on the back, not the front like the other one. This is perfect. Start the presses ffs.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf* 
lol MSpaint FTW. I personally don't like these slogan shirts, i like it clean and simple










this still has my vote

This one.


----------



## The Duke

Please DO NOT post graphics that tread on "Inappropriate"


----------



## mortimersnerd

I like Nostrano's and CD's. I would definitely buy one.

There should be a poll for the top designs once this thread is finished.


----------



## oulzac

I would buy a couple of that design by Nostrano, I really like that.


----------



## jclark511

what about some tanks tops for the OCN ladies? that would be hawt!


----------



## Nostrano

This thread makes me happy


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jclark511*


what about some tanks tops for the OCN ladies? that would be hawt!










Exactly what I've been hoping for!
I'd prolly buy an OCN shirt to support the forums, but I'm not sure I would wear it nearly as much as a tank top


----------



## StormX2

I want a Black T with the Blue OCN Logo's!!!


----------



## Nostrano

I guess the site has to start somewhere...

I'm guessing T's are the start then if they do well the possibility to expand is there


----------



## superk

Ignore the flame offset lol.. it was used for copy paste and got stuck


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nubz* 









My little edit to the shirt, removed overclock.net off the back and moved it to the left sleeve, pretty sweet looking shirts, id buy some.

This edit of Nostrano's is my favourite, especially in grey - I could see myself wearing that one out and about where you'd just be able to see the flame, as opposed to the others with cheesy slogans or Overclock.net in massive letters


----------



## jclark511

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Exactly what I've been hoping for!
I'd prolly buy an OCN shirt to support the forums, but I'm not sure I would wear it nearly as much as a tank top










Yeah, I can't seem to pull off tees as well. Tanktops are the real moneymakers... get the ribbed kind...


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

i would buy if i had money


----------



## rock3ralex

I'll have a design in a bit.


----------



## corey407woc

we should start collecting money


----------



## h00chi3

This is the only one I would wear


----------



## rock3ralex

post moved.


----------



## Kamikaze127

I think a shirt similar to this one would be cool...


----------



## sktfreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
I think a shirt similar to this one would be cool...










X2
I like the audiophile the best, keep em comin







im lovin em


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sktfreak* 
X2
I like the audiophile the best, keep em comin







im lovin em

x3, I'll make one that looks like that in a bit. Any of you guys dig mine?


----------



## xToaDx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 
x3, I'll make one that looks like that in a bit. Any of you guys dig mine?









Yes, I like yours, but what's the significance of the tree?
Or just cause it looks so cool?


----------



## rock3ralex

Just looks cool and can also symbolize the helping nature or folding, I don't know. Just looks dam cool and matches the styles of today.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I want the grey version of rock3ralex's design


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
I want the grey version of rock3ralex's design

Thanks, imo the gray looks the best. I'll make a grey version with the crazy lettering of the aeropostal in the next hour or so so don't forget to check back for updates.


----------



## rock3ralex

post moved


----------



## jclark511

oooohhh....i really like the one with all the OC letters and whatnot....sexy!


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jclark511* 
oooohhh....i really like the one with all the OC letters and whatnot....sexy!

thanks


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771* 









I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny










Quote:


Originally Posted by *p0isonapple* 
Perhaps instead of usernames or "handles" being placed on the shirts, you could have the basic Titles to choose from placed in between the shoulders or on the front of the shirts, ie:

Audiophile
PC Gamer
Watercooler
Linux Lobbyist

etc, etc.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 
Alright guys, I made a lettering one for you. It looks sick!

Here is my design







Lettering one has been added.

Lettering:









Grey:
Front:









Back:









White:
Front:









back:










i like all the shirt idea's but these stand out







also be sure to make some in black some people tend to be obsessed with that color


----------



## rock3ralex

That can easily be done. I have the photoshop renders in very high resolutions. I can just change the black to white and presto!.

btw, thanks!


----------



## rock3ralex

Here are my updated designs. I made gray and whites initially just by changing the tee color. Then I made black ones and changed everything black to either gray or white.

Enjoi

Grey:
fronts:


















back:









white:
Front:









back:









Blacks:
Fronts:


















back:


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 
Here are my updated designs. I made gray and whites initially just by changing the tee color. Then I made black ones and changed everything black to either gray or white.

Enjoi

Grey:
fronts:


















back:









white:
Front:









back:









Blacks:
Fronts:


















back:









OMG I want the black one and the grey one







they look awesome They're just the kinds of shirts that I wear, ones that catch the eye with interesting arrangements, and layouts







Love them.


----------



## iandroo888

these shirts look awesome! i want T_T


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:










^ About this one. Can you give it more variety? Instead of so many [email protected], give it terms like Audiophile, 5 GHz, etc.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 

















:


----------



## jclark511

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 
That can easily be done. I have the photoshop renders in very high resolutions. I can just change the black to white and presto!.

btw, thanks!

the shirts are awesome! maybe instead of a tree you could do like ciruits or something computer-ish?


----------



## rock3ralex

I have something computerish with circuits but it just didn't go well. I'll make a computerish one if you guys want. I can also change some of those [email protected] to audiophile, 4ghz et. all. That is actually a good idea. I just didn't think of it.


----------



## H3||scr3am

keep the designs coming alex, they rock


----------



## mcnaryxc

I'm not very good with photoshop, but what if someone did a shirt that was sort of related to this woot shirt except with a blue OCN flame:








http://shirt.woot.com/Friends.aspx?k=4837
Overclocker at heart?


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


keep the designs coming alex, they rock










thanks, I will but I'm trying to get vista 32 bit installed on my laptop......aaaarrrgggghhh.


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcnaryxc* 
I'm not very good with photoshop, but what if someone did a shirt that was sort of related to this woot shirt except with a blue OCN flame:








http://shirt.woot.com/Friends.aspx?k=4837
Overclocker at heart?

That is totally a shirt.woot.com t shirt







I've bought a few shirts from woot before


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771* 









I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny









I wantz that one !


----------



## Chipp

Any final design submissions? I'd like to get a poll up this afternoon so we can decide what designs we're going with. (We'd like to have a simplistic one with just the logo, one of the large wrap-around flames, and then a more creative design).


----------



## Arbiter419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771*











I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny










This one!!!


----------



## rock3ralex

no more submissions for me, I'm dead out of ideas.


----------



## FieryCoD

What about a shirt that says,

Hey baby, why don't you let me come in and void your warranty?


----------



## Nostrano

Im out of ideas and time for this submission, i could maybe think of some more if needed for future ideas


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


Here are my updated designs. I made gray and whites initially just by changing the tee color. Then I made black ones and changed everything black to either gray or white.

Enjoi

Grey:
fronts:


















back:









white:
Front:









back:









Blacks:
Fronts:


















back:










I want this one too lol....too many great designs lol


----------



## rock3ralex

thanks, which one though? oh, if anyone has any more ideas or request before the pole, I can probably whip something up real quick.

edit: I think the winners of the designs should get a free shirt...lol


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 









back:

















:


----------



## rock3ralex

I think that shirt looks the best in grey and the lettering looks best in black, just imo.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 
I think that shirt looks the best in grey and the lettering looks best in black, just imo.

Hah, I like all three colors.


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 
I think that shirt looks the best in grey and the lettering looks best in black, just imo.

as Joe said, they all look great.

I would love to have any one of them, great work


----------



## FieryCoD

Ugh, stop quoting the pictures. It kills bandwidth and it's a waste of space. Jeez.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 
Here are my updated designs. I made gray and whites initially just by changing the tee color. Then I made black ones and changed everything black to either gray or white.

Enjoi

Grey:
fronts:


















back:









white:
Front:









back:









Blacks:
Fronts:


















back:









can i take 4 of each? wow those look amazing great design


----------



## Valicious

So are the tanktop drsigns gonna come after we decide on a tshirt?


----------



## rock3ralex

don't know

I have the high res photoshop files for these so I can give them to who ever turns them into shirts and they can decide to make tank tops or thongs for the ladies. jk


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


don't know

I have the high res photoshop files for these so I can give them to who ever turns them into shirts and they can decide to make tank tops or thongs for the ladies. jk


Posing pouches for the guys...


----------



## Valicious

then maybe we can make a "Geeks of OCN" calendar








I'd contribute


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Posing pouches for the guys...










lol,


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


then maybe we can make a "Geeks of OCN" calendar








I'd contribute


that probably wouldn't sell....you'd have to pay me to take one of those....on second though I'd jump off a cliff first.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


that probably wouldn't sell....you'd have to pay me to take one of those....on second though I'd jump off a cliff first.


Ok fine, "Girls of OCN' better?

Not sure we could fill all the months though..
me, catmmm, melissaxcupcake....?


----------



## CyberDruid

We'd have to fill it out with crossdressers


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


We'd have to fill it out with crossdressers


lolwut


----------



## Ducky

Dont laugh, on my snowboarding forums we do a yearly semi-nude/pin-up calendar and 70% of the people in it are guys.


----------



## Nostrano

Im game...


----------



## rock3ralex

lol, i could pose but i'm not gay!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


lol, i could pose but i'm not gay!


*me thinks he doth protest too much*


----------



## H3||scr3am

what ever happened to cognescenti... maybe she'd help fill a month... Snoopy... hrmmm Bunny Starship (if she'd ever show her face around here







)


----------



## Ducky

ME ME ME!

The ladies need a treat too right?


----------



## Special_K

www.overclock.net The pursuit of performance voiding your warranties


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


what ever happened to cognescenti... maybe she'd help fill a month... Snoopy... hrmmm Bunny Starship (if she'd ever show her face around here







)



Dude seriously lol


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol whats wrong with that? it's just throwing some names out there


----------



## wildfire99

removed


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


i would without a doubt buy this ^_^


Same here...


----------



## slickwilly

I like wildfire's desighn, I would like to see just a simple overclock.net across the back
between the shoulder blades with I fold for team 37726 under it and a left breast pocket with OCN printed on it. Yes a pocket where you gonna put your pocket protector at?


----------



## CyberDruid

The calendar is still a good idea...but maybe shots of the largest Folding Farms, or Mods of the Month would be sexier


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


The calendar is still a good idea...but maybe shots of the largest Folding Farms, or Mods of the Month would be sexier










You know you are addicted to Overclock.net when in lieu of a calendar of girls ...


----------



## JoeUbi

I could get some dudes and girls to model stuff.


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

I'm going to buy whatever is there to buy. lol But I wonder if we can get them in Black, White, and Maybe OCN blue. Dark green, or anything weird.

And everyone is coming with such good designs!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
The calendar is still a good idea...but maybe shots of the largest Folding Farms, or Mods of the Month would be sexier









Or maybe girls WITH their rigs/farms! We could call it "The Best of Both Worlds"...oh wait, I think that name's taken


----------



## slickwilly

Ah the best laid plans of mice and men


----------



## XFreeRollerX

SO WHEN DO I GET TO SPEND MONEY?????

I want some OCN shirts


----------



## jclark511

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


SO WHEN DO I GET TO SPEND MONEY?????

I want some OCN shirts










seriously!!! i need to spend some on OCN stuff!


----------



## tofunater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


SO WHEN DO I GET TO SPEND MONEY?????

I want some OCN shirts










QFT! I've set aside fifty bucks just for some OCN apparel, when will I be able to spend it?!


----------



## Sparhawk

wow, lots of great designs. Get that poll up! we want shirts!


----------



## procpuarie




----------



## rock3ralex

where is the poll, it was supposed to be up yesterday afternoon?


----------



## wildfire99

this is my favorite, PLEASE MAKE THIS SHIRT I WILL PAY ANYTHING!!

front









back


----------



## H3||scr3am

I think I'll place about $75 dollars aside just for how epic this stuff is going to be


----------



## trexxcrap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
I would buy each of these:










Sorry for my horrible photo-editing skills









Pretty simple but i would love to wear one of these









i think that this should be a starting shirt. no witty stuff. no side flames. this in black would be so epic.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

i like the shirts with the flame in the lower right.a black one please


----------



## tofunater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


this is my favorite, PLEASE MAKE THIS SHIRT I WILL PAY ANYTHING!!

front









back










Agreed, those would be friggin sweet.


----------



## rock3ralex

well we can have these shirts when ever the mods get their butts into gear and put up the poll.


----------



## Aden Florian

Awesome. Will buy.


----------



## Chipp

A few updates:

We're currently in talks with a few printers - we are finding that there are only a few companies in the US who can do "wraparound" printing like some of the designs would require, so we're trying to find somebody that could keep that as an option for us.

Also; what sort of interest is there in hats? I dont have too many details right now, but they would be high-quality baseball caps that are embroidered by Flexfit. In terms of design, it would be the full logo on the front and a small flame on the back. These would be extremely high quality.


----------



## Valicious

Awesome news









and...TANKTOPS


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Are the hats fitted or are they adjustable in the back? If they were fitted I may be interested depending on price.


----------



## Solertia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


A few updates:

We're currently in talks with a few printers - we are finding that there are only a few companies in the US who can do "wraparound" printing like some of the designs would require, so we're trying to find somebody that could keep that as an option for us.

Also; what sort of interest is there in hats? I dont have too many details right now, but they would be high-quality baseball caps that are embroidered by Flexfit (yes, the same Flexfit that does all the official MLB gear). In terms of design, it would be the full logo on the front and a small flame on the back. These would be extremely high quality.


Extremely high-quality hats sound cool to me


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


A few updates:

We're currently in talks with a few printers - we are finding that there are only a few companies in the US who can do "wraparound" printing like some of the designs would require, so we're trying to find somebody that could keep that as an option for us.

Also; what sort of interest is there in hats? I dont have too many details right now, but they would be high-quality baseball caps that are embroidered by Flexfit (yes, the same Flexfit that does all the official MLB gear). In terms of design, it would be the full logo on the front and a small flame on the back. These would be extremely high quality.


Hats sound great. And high quality sounds even better. Bring them on!


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


A few updates:

We're currently in talks with a few printers - we are finding that there are only a few companies in the US who can do "wraparound" printing like some of the designs would require, so we're trying to find somebody that could keep that as an option for us.

Also; what sort of interest is there in hats? I dont have too many details right now, but they would be high-quality baseball caps that are embroidered by Flexfit (yes, the same Flexfit that does all the official MLB gear). In terms of design, it would be the full logo on the front and a small flame on the back. These would be extremely high quality.


If the hat could be something similiar to this, I would jizz in mah pants.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


A few updates:

We're currently in talks with a few printers - we are finding that there are only a few companies in the US who can do "wraparound" printing like some of the designs would require, so we're trying to find somebody that could keep that as an option for us.

Also; what sort of interest is there in hats? I dont have too many details right now, but they would be high-quality baseball caps that are embroidered by Flexfit (yes, the same Flexfit that does all the official MLB gear). In terms of design, it would be the full logo on the front and a small flame on the back. These would be extremely high quality.


Thanks for the Update. Im so looking forward to these designs man. Im not really a hat kinda guy so for me I would not get one, atleast for myself.


----------



## Apt Quadruped

I would definitely consider getting a hat as I don't have any in my possession at the moment. I would take it into consideration. There is not going to be any hesitation for me to buy a shirt after seeing a handful of the designs posted.


----------



## wildfire99

WE WANT SHIRTS, WE WANT SHIRTS!!!

*chants*


----------



## corky dorkelson

I would def be interested in a nice OCN fitted cap. That would make my year if they were black with a blue logo.


----------



## YOSHIBA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


A few updates:

We're currently in talks with a few printers - we are finding that there are only a few companies in the US who can do "wraparound" printing like some of the designs would require, so we're trying to find somebody that could keep that as an option for us.

Also; what sort of interest is there in hats? I dont have too many details right now, but they would be high-quality baseball caps that are embroidered by Flexfit (yes, the same Flexfit that does all the official MLB gear). In terms of design, it would be the full logo on the front and a small flame on the back. These would be extremely high quality.


Flexfits are obviously fitted but they're not the official mlb ones so don't get them confused... new era are the official mlb hats that's why all the mlb dugouts have new era all over them


----------



## dizzy4

I don't know if it has been suggested, but polo shirts with the flame where the cute animal or polo player usually goes.


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

OCN Apparels FTW!

I found really nice designs here..!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

My own word: I have no interest in hats

I would buy one to support OCN and use it as decoration in my room

These shirts are what I am gonna be dumping money to


----------



## MOCAMBO

So any idea on costs?


----------



## savagebunny

I also have no interest in hats, so what I would do is take a vote of the official people who wants the hats and take them in pre-orders. and the shirts I would just regularly order


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA*


Flexfits are obviously fitted but they're not the official mlb ones so don't get them confused... new era are the official mlb hats that's why all the mlb dugouts have new era all over them










My mistake.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO*


So any idea on costs?


The hats would be in the $30 neighborhood. No word yet on shirts - we're in negotiations with printers.


----------



## halifax1

Get in contact with Jinx. They seem to have a ton of Sponsors and people who do printing.


----------



## pheoxs

I'd be up for a hat (for decoration) and a shirt depending on the finalized design.

And if people want their specific name on it, or a tag or something, you can get them embroidered locally anywhere pretty cheap (like around 5$ depending on the number of letters)


----------



## Moynesy

I would pay anything for the gray or blue t-shirts. Absolutely sweet designs sir! These have my vote. I'm going more for the blue as it is my favourite colour but the gray is very good on eyes. I really want one right now









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Seeing as a few people seemed to like my first design i have made a revision, the only real change is that it is a more refined shirt template (and i now have it saved in psd so if you would like to see any changes drop me a PM)











I would pay anything for the gray or blue t-shirts. Absolutely sweet designs sir! These have my vote.


----------



## YOSHIBA

The shirts looks so awesome
no interest in hats from me. But i would definitely buy a few shirts


----------



## rock3ralex

shirt, not a hat. That's just over the top, even literally!


----------



## admin

Just a note on this - we are making great progress with our suppliers on this project and I am very excited!

1) Hats will be done directly by Flexfit and will have puff embroidery. We investigated New Era - but it appears their custom hat business has ceased for the time being. After a LOT of investigation, Flexfit actually appears to be the best choice for what we want to do.

2) We have sent t-shirt samples to a very high end printer so that we manage expectations on what we are looking for. This printer is one of only about 10 in North America that can do "all-over" printing - which is what is required for some of the designs have envisioned based on the great feedback here and past shirt designs we have completed in the past.

3) We have secured Hoodie samples from two top suppliers. They produce hoodies for all of the major snowboard/skateboard companies - which are known in the clothing industry to be some of the top quality.

4) We have purchased t-shirt samples from 5 companies and they are being shipped to us. We expect to go with a 10oz high end (high durability and cotton) garment vs the thinner/tighter fitting American Apparel style.

With all of that now completed, product/supplier sourcing should now be complete. It's now up to us to work through the final details.

Next steps for us will happen over the next two weeks.

1) As soon as the printer receives our sample, we will discuss specifics on what we will print and how many variations.

2) We will ask for your feedback on the proposed designs via a "yes" or "no" poll. Either you like it - or you don't. But please remember, each of these designs will be based on your contributions in this thread - we are sure you are going to love them







Because the minimum production runs are 300+ for most great suppliers - we will most likely only start with two designs (600 garments!). I hope you all need lot's of clothing









3) We will place our orders with suppliers. Depending on the size of the order we place - and who we end up with as our final supplier - it may take anywhere from 10 days to 6 weeks (if it needs to be made overseas). It will most likely take a few weeks as most/all will be done domestically.

4) We will take pre-orders on garments and will ship them as they arrive on a first come first serve basis.

More news to come via the Management team









Thanks so much everyone for your contributions and excitement. We have delayed our Overclock.net gear in the past due to poor quality. We just simply would not be able to place the order once we saw the protos. It now looks like we have an abundance of great suppliers who are ready to produce top quality gear.


----------



## Valicious

can they make tank tops?


----------



## rock3ralex

alright, which designs of mine have been put into high quality testing?


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


alright, which designs of mine have been put into high quality testing?


There are a lot of great ideas and nice designs here.

We only have 1 or 2 designs we will be able to go with for this first batch. One of those for sure will be the "logo" shirt. Simply our logo on the front of the shirt and a small flame printed somewhere else. The second shirt will be a more intensive shirt in terms of design and production. Our thoughts are to go through the submissions in this thread with the printer and determine which will work best. We will then work with their designer to narrow it down to a few selections and get everyone's opinion on it.

Now In terms of a lot of your designs specifically, they are fundamentally different than our current "branding" of the site. It's like writing Coke in a different font - it may look good - but it's not right. Do you have any designs that use Overclock.net elements?

Also, the "flora" elements (not sure what the term is) are too generic to be used on our shirt (they are becoming clichÃ© in the design world) and are too "organic" for a computer site. Unfortunately I am exposed to designers a lot and they would kill me


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wow I so cannot wait to get one. I would happily wear it ...they look great...and its more exposure for OCN thats for sure .


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


There are a lot of great ideas and nice designs here.

We only have 1 or 2 designs we will be able to go with for this first batch. One of those for sure will be the "logo" shirt. Simply our logo on the front of the shirt and a small flame printed somewhere else. The second shirt will be a more intensive shirt in terms of design and production. Our thoughts are to go through the submissions in this thread with the printer and determine which will work best. We will then work with their designer to narrow it down to a few selections and get everyone's opinion on it.

Now In terms of a lot of your designs specifically, they are fundamentally different than our current "branding" of the site. It's like writing Coke in a different font - it may look good - but it's not right. Do you have any designs that use Overclock.net elements?

Also, the "flora" elements (not sure what the term is) are too generic to be used on our shirt (they are becoming clichÃ© in the design world) and are too "organic" for a computer site. Unfortunately I am exposed to designers a lot and they would kill me











we like cliche ^_^


----------



## om3n

awesome I can't wait


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


we like cliche ^_^


It says Overclock.net but it's not Overclock.net. That's the problem


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


It says Overclock.net but it's not Overclock.net. That's the problem










oh dang, alright fine. just give me any shirt with a big ocn logo on it and ill fork over money for it.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


oh dang, alright fine. just give me any shirt with a big ocn logo on it and ill fork over money for it.


This is our first batch of new shirts. There will be many more I suspect. We will not meet the needs of everyone this time. But it only feels fitting to have an Overclock.net logo shirt as our first produced.

If we can accommodate a second design here (which I think we can as mentioned above), we will work with the printer to go through this thread and pull out the ones that will work best for a design and post a poll for your feedback.

If you don't like any of the designs, if the shirts sell well enough to actually recoup the costs, we will order another batch using different community provided/inspired designs.


----------



## wildfire99

how about this design admin sir? any issues you see with it?

Front:









back:









EDIT: sorry for my impatience, ill just wait and see how this goes ^_^


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


It says Overclock.net but it's not Overclock.net. That's the problem










that's your opinion. everyone who's seen that design loved it and wants one so who cares.


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


that's your opinion. everyone who's seen that design loved it and wants one so who cares.


the guy who owns and operates the site cares


----------



## rock3ralex

is admin the owner of the site?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


that's your opinion. everyone who's seen that design loved it and wants one so who cares.


Well, seeing as admin runs this place, I don't think it matters how much anyone else likes those other shirts. To him, they don't represent OCN (I agree, but they sure look nice) so they won't be made.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


how about this design admin sir? any issues you see with it?

Front:









back:









EDIT: sorry for my impatience, ill just wait and see how this goes ^_^


I see no issue with any designs that use Overclock.net elements (or when the don't exist - synergistic elements).

In terms of the design above, our logo is a wordmark and should be used instead of creating a new wordmark. Unless we want to change our logo - it's not ideal to switch it up like that.

In terms of the actual designs - that's subjective. We will have to see if enough members would purchase it. But it does not remind me of Overclock.net much.


----------



## MOCAMBO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


The hats would be in the $30 neighborhood. No word yet on shirts - we're in negotiations with printers.


Are the hats going to be fitted?


----------



## justarealguy

Admin seems to be on the ball with this









I can't wait to order one!!! I'm sorry if I havn't read the entire thing, but what are projected prices for hoodies / shirts?


----------



## MOCAMBO

If we want some really cool designs, it might be best to post a contest up over at deviantart and see what those geniuses come up with.


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Well, seeing as admin runs this place, I don't think it matters how much anyone else likes those other shirts. To him, they don't represent OCN (I agree, but they sure look nice) so they won't be made.


true,

edit: removed, joke is over


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


true, so is this what represents ocn in your opinion?











hell to the no, i wouldnt buy that.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Dude I loved your designs, but just because they may not be used because they arent within the OCN style and rather the current designer trends does not mean you should get offensive.


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


Dude I loved your designs, but just because they may not be used because they arent within the OCN style and rather the current designer trends does not mean you should get offensive.


lol agree, just trying to figure out what he wants. he said he would sell the regular designs first and then do off designs later. why not do them now? that's what most people seem* to want.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


lol agree, just trying to figure out what he wants. he said he would sell the regular designs first and then do off designs later. why not do them now? that's what most people seem* to want.


Please play nice.

I have explained that this is not zazzle.com - this is Overclock.net. We are not trying to come up with the prettiest design at the sacrifice of the Overclock.net brand. If you don't like the Overclock.net brand - that is a separate topic. But as any great designer is challenged with, you must work within the appropriate constraints.

In terms of what I said about designs - I said we will most likely do TWO of them - one with just our logo and one more aggressive in terms of design and production. Please read my posts one the previous few pages.


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Please play nice.

I have explained that this is not zazzle.com - this is Overclock.net. We are not trying to come up with the prettiest design at the sacrifice of the Overclock.net brand. If you don't like the Overclock.net brand - that is a separate topic. But as any great designer is challenged with, you must work within the appropriate constraints.

In terms of what I said about designs - I said we will most likely do TWO of them - one with just our logo and one more aggressive in terms of design and production. Please read my posts one the previous few pages.



I did, I agree with you. sorry for that quick flame


----------



## admin

It's ok. I am flame proof now


----------



## dizzy4

So what you want to see in terms of the wordmark / picture would be somehting that already exists. Example:


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO* 
Are the hats going to be fitted?

Yes, hats will be fitted.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Yes, hats will be fitted.

They are sort of fitted... Flexfit hats have an elastic band on the inside which fits a range of heads. They definitely look fitted though, they just lack the rigidity of a true fitted hat.


----------



## rock3ralex

flexfit hats are just the best. buy one size and it fits your head very comfortably and you don't get rooster tails from the adjustable ones.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


flexfit hats are just the best. buy one size and it fits your head very comfortably and you don't get rooster tails from the adjustable ones.


Not as good at the New Era fitted ones







, but definitely a good compromise. Allows you to have a less specific inventory, so you don't get stuck with oddball sizes.


----------



## dualhYbrid

Take the bottom left corner one.....
i think color would only look good on a black shirt....
but have the flame on the hip a bit to the front... like maybe a 60* angle from the belly button.
and then for a certain trendy demographic you can have a really artsy fartsy pattern that covers most of the left/upper left of the shirt.


----------



## 856Media

I request a shirt to be custom made in 6x on a 50/50 nylon/cotton combo t shirt.

Thanks!


----------



## Coma

If you use that low resolution upsized logo for the shirt, there is no way I am getting one :/


----------



## dcshoejake

*eagerly waits with debit card in hand..*


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 









Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?


Without the OCN text on the back it'd look epic. But I won't be able buy one so you guys probably don't care.


----------



## wildfire99

*begins preemptively throwing money at admin*


----------



## rock3ralex

doo dooo do do do dooo do.


----------



## KipH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*











Yeah i know it has been posted already but i though i would still post it, this version is a little cleaner than others, another idea could be to have the ocn text on one of the arms?


I like this one with words on arm. And a small www.overclock.net and flaim over the heart.


----------



## Christodagr8

i like the (Stock Sux) and (i Void Warranties) i loooove it !!! he he

How much we going to be lookin at and will aussie OCN memebers score one ?


----------



## huntman21014

The I void warranties has been done and copyrighted over at geeks, I would much rather have a plain black hoodie with a small flame and the logo somewhere small than a big outlandish design but maybe that is just me


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
The I void warranties has been done and copyrighted over at geeks, I would much rather have a plain black hoodie with a small flame and the logo somewhere small than a big outlandish design but maybe that is just me

Hoodies are coming. For the immediate future, we're looking at hoodies, t-shirts, beanies, and baseball caps.


----------



## MOCAMBO

Oh man, a nice fitted hat WHITE hat with a little blue flame on the back , omg that wud be awesome!

Oh man I cant wait! How much longer?!? I have to get some merchandise from warez-bb as well!

Edit: I really hope shipping to Canada is not monstrous.


----------



## Pao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


lol MSpaint FTW. I personally don't like these slogan shirts, i like it clean and simple










this still has my vote


I would buy any of the variations of this shirt design without a second thought.


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO*


Oh man, a nice fitted hat WHITE hat with a little blue flame on the back , omg that wud be awesome!

Oh man I cant wait! How much longer?!? I have to get some merchandise from *blank* as well!

Edit: I really hope shipping to Canada is not monstrous.


I would edit out mentioning a warez site so you dont get an infraction but you are right, website merchandise is awesome and is free promotion for the site!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pao*


I would buy any of the variations of this shirt design without a second thought.


Ya buddie looks good


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Cant wait !


----------



## MOCAMBO

So is there any ETA for when clothing will be ready?


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO*


So is there any ETA for when clothing will be ready?


didnt you get the memo?


----------



## Karasu

:O I've been joining in on threads for wanting OCN clothing for a while now and I can't believe I missed this thread! I'll definitely buy







Maybe design a shirt when I get home too.


----------



## Licht

I like the first example. Might get one.


----------



## phospholipid

:] the community is gonna be rollin' fly threads soon ;]


----------



## seward

er uh a phrase for the front/back of the shirt:

disable speedstep


----------



## Nostrano

Anymore news?


----------



## TomEGun

just saw this thread, so here are my two cents, colours may not be right in pic, but i was going for navy colour with flame in front of left soulder, possible stitched over or under with kinda torn effect around edge of flame, possible ocn logo on lower back, (and I now i'm late with idea)


----------



## Chipp

More news.







The hoodie we will be using as a "blank" has been decided on. The questions that remains is zipper, no zipper, or both? Also, what colors would you folks like to see?

For more info please see the attached picture.


----------



## huntman21014

I would love one with a zipper but that might just be me, I like to wear them open as well as closed


----------



## UxKa

ZIPPER please!!! I'm down with a dark charcoal/grey color.

I may not have too many posts on here, but I've been around for a while and would totally rock an OCN zipper hoodie if it was low-key and awesome.


----------



## SDriver

I would prefer a zipper myself, but i'll buy one either way. For color, I think the background color of overclock.net would be nice.


----------



## smoke12291

+1 for the zipper









any *good* color that represents OCN well is fine with me (black with blue flame, OCN background color, etc)


----------



## JoeUbi

Zipper.


----------



## mr. biggums

zipper is a must cant stand pull overs







black, ocn's blue its all good to me


----------



## JoeUbi

Yea, pullovers ruin your hair


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


Yea, pullovers ruin your hair










plus I'm prone to static so I'm crackling with pull overs, and all my arm hair and such sticks to my skin and bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## Zippit

Whats all this talking about me?


----------



## CallmeRoth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


EDIT: Lol @ "I Void Warranties"


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TomEGun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
Yea, pullovers ruin your hair









Hmm...coming from an audiophile, tut, tut.

Oh, an i'm all for pullover, but probably wouldn't buy one anway unless they are amazing, would prefer a t-shirt, the weather here in Ireland lends itself more to a t-shirt anyway







.


----------



## om3n

I also would totally be down for a zippered hoodie


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Zipper and I would prefer the OCN Blue color, but black or grey I suppose would be alright too.


----------



## Nostrano

Chipp, what design(s) are being used?


----------



## Solertia

Zipper hoodies please. My headphones already do a number on the state of my hair, don't even get me started about pullover hoodies lol.


----------



## phospholipid

Zipper+


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Chipp, what design(s) are being used?

For which products? There are several up for discussion here. On the hoodies, the current plan is for the site logo on the front and a small flame on the back bottom left.

Regarding shirts, a poll will be put up to decide on the "community" designs once we know if we can do wraparound printing or not.


----------



## Higgins

Curious about the hoodie design.

Is it going to be an epic "Where did you get that?" design like the nVidia hoodie?








If so i will be buying one haha.

I would personally go for a dark color: black or possibly a dark charcoal color accompanied by the dark blue OCN color inside the hood.


----------



## UxKa

Zipper, OCN blue, OCN url or name, 'I Void Warranties', and epic. I'll totally blow too much money on one.


----------



## redsunx

Was good knowing you Overclock.net

(I'm not leaving, some may get this some may not.)


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
Was good knowing you Overclock.net

(I'm not leaving, some may get this some may not.)

Translation:

Once the T-shirts come out, the next thing will be OCN posters and coffee mugs autographed by Fatal1ty along with other blatant attempts at over-commercializing a once truly hard core enthusiast site.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Translation:

Once the T-shirts come out, the next thing will be OCN posters and coffee mugs autographed by Fatal1ty along with other blatant attempts at over-commercializing a once truly hard core enthusiast site.

I don't foresee that happening. The goal here is not to turn a massive profit off the name of the site, but rather fulfill a much-requested and much-promised goal of allowing members who want to support OCN through wearing it's name the opportunity to do so.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

I like the "Stock Sucks" and "Overclocked" design.

Speacking of which, it hould be a little more reasearched. It looks plain


----------



## h00chi3

I love this idea, but I don't want a metrosexual Abercrombie and Fitch looking t-shirt with OCN elements. I want a nerd shirt to wear to the gym.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I don't foresee that happening. The goal here is not to turn a massive profit off the name of the site, but rather fulfill a much-requested and much-promised goal of allowing members who want to support OCN through wearing it's name the opportunity to do so.

I don't either, I just think that's what he was saying. T-Shirts are cool. I'd buy one as well as an OCN beer huggie. I won't buy the OCN dog collar or keychain though.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I don't foresee that happening. The goal here is not to turn a massive profit off the name of the site, but rather fulfill a much-requested and much-promised goal of allowing members who want to support OCN through wearing it's name the opportunity to do so.

i know but the more the name appears, the more this site will be discovered. And all the CSS 12 year olds will be rollin' in.


----------



## pheoxs

Off topic but ... Why is shipping on the nvidia hoodie 35$ to Canada!?!?


----------



## DarkNite

Here are mine:









:/


----------



## noname

admin,

What were the two you and the staff were looking at?


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Translation:

Once the T-shirts come out, the next thing will be OCN posters and coffee mugs autographed by Fatal1ty along with other blatant attempts at over-commercializing a once truly hard core enthusiast site.


It was never hardcore to begin with. To me, OCN has always been more casual than hardcore.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


I don't either, I just think that's what he was saying. T-Shirts are cool. I'd buy one as well as an OCN beer huggie. I won't buy the OCN dog collar or keychain though.


What your dog doesn't Overclock?
I like the OCN with the folding logo maybe someone will ask what folding is and you could bring them in to the fold


----------



## MOCAMBO

I couldnt wait, all my money is gone to A perfect circle and warezbb merchandise


----------



## cbrazeau1115

So any word on the design?


----------



## JoeUbi

Yea, any updates?


----------



## admin

We have our final meeting with the selected printer this week!! He will have all of the garment samples and will be able to finalize a design for us. Based on the minimums involved and all of the size/color iterations - I am still thinking we will do two designs. If we end up with only one design for this maiden print, we will order a second design VERY shortly after. I personally want more than two - but I have to be reasonable.

The hat samples are in production and should be sent to me! I believe we will have 8 prototypes. If they look good, we will actually give some of these rare beauties away as prizes.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
We have our final meeting with the selected printer this week!! He will have all of the garment samples and will be able to finalize a design for us. Based on the minimums involved and all of the size/color iterations - I am still thinking we will do two designs. If we end up with only one design for this maiden print, we will order a second design VERY shortly after. I personally want more than two - but I have to be reasonable.

The hat samples are in production and should be sent to me! I believe we will have 8 prototypes. If they look good, we will actually give some of these rare beauties away as prizes.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


We have our final meeting with the selected printer this week!! He will have all of the garment samples and will be able to finalize a design for us. Based on the minimums involved and all of the size/color iterations - I am still thinking we will do two designs. If we end up with only one design for this maiden print, we will order a second design VERY shortly after. I personally want more than two - but I have to be reasonable.

The hat samples are in production and should be sent to me! I believe we will have 8 prototypes. If they look good, we will actually give some of these rare beauties away as prizes.


That's good news. My wife has already given me the go-ahead on a sweatshirt. I'll probably get a t-shirt as well, if not two. Thanks for making a great site.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


We have our final meeting with the selected printer this week!! He will have all of the garment samples and will be able to finalize a design for us. Based on the minimums involved and all of the size/color iterations - I am still thinking we will do two designs. If we end up with only one design for this maiden print, we will order a second design VERY shortly after. I personally want more than two - but I have to be reasonable.

The hat samples are in production and should be sent to me! I believe we will have 8 prototypes. If they look good, we will actually give some of these rare beauties away as prizes.


OMG









I love hats! I SOOOOOOO want one!


----------



## CudaBoy71

What sizes are you gonna have these in?


----------



## admin

I need to confirm with the printer, but it looks like we will have these ratios when ordering:

M: 4
L: 4
XL: 2
XXL: 1


----------



## Solertia

Aw, no smalls?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Solertia*


Aw, no smalls?










I'll be getting creative with the dryer.


----------



## admin

I will see what I can do







It's tough. If the printer will do them all without crazy costs for changes of garments, we will do from s-xxl. If not, the less requested sizes will come in the second printing.

Chipp - LOL - that's exactly what I was thinking! Small can be "made" from a Medium and the right drying techniques by the end user







JK - I will see what I can do here. I will try. I have two "smalls" I need to buy for too!


----------



## cbrazeau1115

SWEET! This made my day that these things are almost done... So happy that I won the shirt award yesterday.


----------



## wildfire99

*calls dibs on one of the xxl's*


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


I need to confirm with the printer, but it looks like we will have these ratios when ordering:

M: 4
L: 4
XL: 2
XXL: 1


whats that mean? are those the numbers you will be ordering in each size? if so damn.not too many huh?


----------



## cbrazeau1115

No the numbers are the ratios for the amount.

for sake of round numbers if they were going to buy 110 shirts, there would be:
40 mediums
40 Larges
20 extral larges
10 extra-extra larges.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

well in that case will they be 100% cotton? if so ill take 2 XXL tshirts and 1 XXL sweatshirt for the wife lol she loves her baggy sweatshirts!!


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


No the numbers are the ratios for the amount.

for sake of round numbers if they were going to buy 110 shirts, there would be:
40 mediums
40 Larges
20 extral larges
10 9 extra-extra larges.


fixed


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


fixed


lol you really want that xxl huh. 
Can't wait to get mine.
I haven't read through the thread yet but were colors decided? I want black/dk color for sure.


----------



## prosser13

What about smalls? Depending on the t-shirt a small may be a better fit for me =/


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


What about smalls? Depending on the t-shirt a small may be a better fit for me =/


Me too


----------



## Cavi

I just signed up here but find myself excited for both a shirt and a hoodie lol.

They will go great alongside my TWL Admin tee


----------



## Aaroman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
I just signed up here but find myself excited for both a shirt and a hoodie lol.

They will go great alongside my TWL Admin tee









TWL you say? Are you on staff there?


----------



## wierdo124

What's TWL?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaroman* 
TWL you say? Are you on staff there?

Used to be. TWL= Teamwarfare League









Teamwarfare.com


----------



## catmmm

i wantz a small shirt







haha


----------



## Maddog7771

i have on how about i void warranties with the flame in the corner and the shirt in black possibly a soft cotton or mesh i like my soft cotton cross country shirt very comfy


----------



## Spazghost

I have a question regarding the hats. Are these gonna be baseball caps, as in the ones we grew up with, back in the day when it was actually COOL to bend the brim of your hat? Or are these gonna be those new 'cool' hats with the flat brims.


----------



## wudaddy

Wait, so...where can we order them? I'm kind of lost..


----------



## UxKa

I assume it's already figured out, but if not, I have a friend who works at a silk-screen shop. They do all sorts of clothing, big and small orders, etc. So if the people in charge see this and are interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

They are getting proofs back from some selected vendors and are deciding what company to choose, so you may be a little behind on suggesting a vendor for them to choose from but you never know.


----------



## halocog

i want [email protected]!!


----------



## bucdan

nice to hear progress on this! looking forward to the designed T! what brand shirts are going to be used?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


Wait, so...where can we order them? I'm kind of lost..


Cant be ordered yet - we are still in the process of dealing with the assorted vendors and actually getting the product made.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


nice to hear progress on this! looking forward to the designed T! what brand shirts are going to be used?


Hopefully American Apparel...


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Any more updates?


----------



## murderbymodem

Could I suggest longsleeve T-shirts?

When I go to my LAN (www.thegxl.com), I wear my GXL shirt that has Redmist on the back, so people know who I am. It'd be nice to rep OCN as well, so how about a long sleeve T-shirt with Overclock.net going down one of the sleeves, and a few OCN flames going down the other sleeve?

Edit: Did I already suggest this? If I did I must have forgot to subscribe to this thread...


----------



## pheoxs

Any updates?


----------



## kurosu

Dude, I want OCN clothing so bad! Hurry up and make it! I might just have to jerry rig a t-shirt myself with magic marker if you guys don't make any clothing!


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
Dude, I want OCN clothing so bad! Hurry up and make it! I might just have to jerry rig a t-shirt myself with magic marker if you guys don't make any clothing!

Can I order some?


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah where can we order, I want shirts, a hoodie, hats, stickers - everything
ever thought of doing van wraps like radio stations do, I can get you in touch with a vendor that can hook you (ocn) up


----------



## admin

The printer had to cancel two meetings for various reasons - but we are back on for later this week. I have a dozen dozen (144) t-shirts here though ready to be printed on







More coming...


----------



## Nostrano

what design is being used?


----------



## admin

That is what I need to work on with the printer.

Expect a logo design and possibly a more complicated design. I will post as soon as I can. I think we will do the logo design first though (as soon as they can!) and then add another run right after with a different design influenced by the ones posted in this thread.

I am trying to get this done as quickly as possible - but once this painful part is done, we will be able to do these easily. Finding the right suppliers and getting them to do the right job is #1. I will not sell garbage to you.


----------



## kurosu

sweet, I want one in a size xl! I am so excited! maybe even 2xl cuz I like big shirts!


----------



## Wall_Socket

I cannot wait to see how these shirts turn out. I am certainly in for one large shirt!


----------



## om3n

any updates?


----------



## cruizer

Any supersized shirts in the works? Say sizes 4xl to 6xl? I'm big and know many friends that are big guys also.....if not no big deal....


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


I am trying to get this done as quickly as possible - but once this painful part is done, we will be able to do these easily. Finding the right suppliers and getting them to do the right job is #1. I will not sell garbage to you.


*sniff* you're just so wonderful!! :')

just read this whole thread this morning, and i am so freaking stoked for this.
you guys will be totally swamped with orders.
but i will have patience








if i can ill get a t-shirt and a hoodie in L

oh and btw...

thank you to every person that is helping make this happen


----------



## wildfire99

its been 2 weeks now, any news?


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


its been 2 weeks now, any news?


Never going to get them. It's been over a year already.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blizzie* 
Never going to get them. It's been over a year already.









First post for me says: 02-11-09 Feb 11'th?









Bump for awesome shirts.


----------



## prosser13

Admin made a post in another thread:

http://www.overclock.net/6179596-post50.html


----------



## BradleyW

i want ocn stuff!


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


i want ocn stuff!


lol Seconded


----------



## BradleyW

when will stuff be for sale.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

when its ready.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
We have actually made some decent progress in sourcing high quality gear. I just want any one of our products to be finished asap so we can actually sell you stuff you want!

1) Appliques are with a new local printer. Waiting for his quotes.
2) Metal desk flames (a flame made out of metal that can sit on your desk) is being scoped out wiht the same printer.
3) We have gone through 4 rounds of revisions with our hat provider. We are trying a new offset flame design now that we should get an image of emailed to us shortly.
4) We are working with one of the top printers in Canada to do shirts/hoodies. It's taking much longer than expected - but we are still making progress. It looks like our design needs 8 screens! This is not easy to print. So we either change our design - or be patient as they work through how to cure the ink between colors for such a low amount of shirts.

This has not been a fun process for anyone. I had no idea how hard it is to produce good quality custom stuff.







We are battling through it though.


----------



## BradleyW

sure.


----------



## Zeva

did we settle for a t-shirt design?


----------



## mrwesth

I want my JADED MONKEY T-Shirt!

I saw this little kid (5-6 yr old) the other day with a white-t with a print on it that made it look like he was wearing a chain... gimme that with the JADED MONKEY on the chain.

KTHXBYE

lol. no for real, jaded monkey shirt.


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
when its ready.

OMG its the duke nukem forever response.

Awesome shirts cant wait to get one.


----------



## BradleyW

yep.


----------



## dlee7283

Overclock.net(yes;we can run Crysis)

or

I am online more than Overclock.net! ( constant downtime issues around here lol)


----------



## kurosu

Any info on shirts yet?


----------



## Chipp

New updates - after many prototypes, discussions with designers, etc; it has become apparent that our current logo simply will not work for clothing or hats. In the coming days admin will be working with a new designer to get the logo in a clothing-appropriate version, as part of the "work push" being made over the next several months to get many of these long-standing projects wrapped up.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


New updates - after many prototypes, discussions with designers, etc; it has become apparent that our current logo simply will not work for clothing or hats. In the coming days admin will be working with a new designer to get the logo in a clothing-appropriate version, as part of the "work push" being made over the next several months to get many of these long-standing projects wrapped up.


Stands first in line.
Can't wait.


----------



## bucdan

nice to know.


----------



## admin

I want this more than anyone







We were so far down the road with both hats and shirts and then were basically told by both providers (who do this for major companies) to simplify our logo. While many companies have this thought out BEFORE designing their logo in the first place - we will need to come up with an alternate "garment" logo for the time being. Many companies seem to have this though - which I have learned after doing some research.

At least the appliques are FINALLY almost done. I am hoping Monday I can pick them up. The delay is from these mini-logos we somehow ended up producing in addition to the larger logos and small and large flames. They are only an inch tall and take forever to produce. I will post images as soon as they are in our hands.


----------



## Miki

Thanks for the update admin.


----------



## IEATFISH

Yeah, thanks.

Just so you know, as soon as I receive my tshirt/sweatshirt/hat I will wear them faithfully almost to the point of excess.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ill drive to toronto and pick them up locally once you get them in if need be


----------



## VCheeZ

I have some designs I made a couple years ago but never used...
Front:








Back:









Back:









Just imagine these with an OCN logo, incorporated into them







(and updated 3dmark scores)


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I have some designs I made a couple years ago but never used...
Front:

snip

Just imagine these with an OCN logo, incorporated into them







(and updated 3dmark scores)









I love the picture. Made me lol irl. (I hate talking in internet jargon)


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ieatfish* 
i love the picture. Made me lol irl. (i hate talking in internet jargon)

Thanks..


----------



## BLKKROW

Thanks for the Update









I want a t-shirt before I leave for 2 years


----------



## UnAimed

When they are available will you ship worldwide?


----------



## 31337

I can't wait for these! When they're done, I'm getting a shirt and hoodie. Heck yeah!


----------



## Nostrano

I'm still waiting for my shirt haha


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


I'm still waiting for my shirt haha


Was it from the birthday bash? If so, please see here: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post6708135


----------



## Nostrano

Thanks Admin


----------



## kurosu

I am looking forward to those hot and spicey little t-shirts that I can't wait to get my grubby little mits on them!

I think when they come out I will buy a hat, t-shirt, and a sweatshirt!!!


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Thanks Admin









x2, I am sick of waiting for my t-shirt... I can definitely put $25 to use right away though!







Thank you for giving that option to us that lack an infinite amount of patience.


----------



## oliveryo

will you have international shipping?


----------



## jimibgood

The question will be.... Overclock.net thongs????


----------



## halifax1

Look what I received today in the mail..


















(Note: It's custom designed, not officially from Overclock.net)

I can't wait for the official clothing!


----------



## MasterShake

That logo looks great. I thought they couldn't get those gradients with screen printing.


----------



## om3n

the official clothing will probably never happen I'm guessing. It's taking FOREVER.....


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
I would buy each of these:










Sorry for my horrible photo-editing skills









Pretty simple but i would love to wear one of these









I'd be all over that black one. Especially if they could be made in some of those mock turtle neck t-shirts, the ones where the collar is just a little bit raised up--that would be perfect.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
the official clothing will probably never happen I'm guessing. It's taking FOREVER.....

It was actually almost done when admin decided to tweak the site logo as our default one is tricky to put on clothing. He wants it done right and so they are starting over. It should be high quality since admin never settles for less.









I'm so excited!!


----------



## 856Media

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
Look what I received today in the mail..


















(Note: It's custom designed, not officially from Overclock.net)

I can't wait for the official clothing!

You should be careful when doing stuff like this. This is called copyright infringement.

Make sure you get the OK from OCN before printing any material that isn't their own without their permission.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *856Media* 
You should be careful when doing stuff like this. This is called copyright infringement.

Make sure you get the OK from OCN before printing any material that isn't their own without their permission.

Pretty sure Admin would not mind me designing my own based on the original logo, which is exactly what I did. I wouldn't take the official logo without permission. Mine was recreated from scratch for non-profit use.

I wouldn't have done it if I thought Admin would be displeased with me.

I'm pretty sure I know what Copyright Infringement is. Thanks for the tip, though.


----------



## admin

It's true. We do need to "protect" our logo - or we lose the ability to do so. So we have to ask that people not reproduce it without our consent.

I understand the frustration here though and appreciate the "love" people have for the site and the brand. This has taken way too long. But I honestly have far from given up on it though. I have spent $1700 in protos so far. We will get there. I promise.

I am even looking into a very well known partner to handle this ALL for us. I have another call with them next Tuesday.

No word does not equal no progress as it pertains to this - but I will try to update this thread more often.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


It's true. We do need to "protect" our logo - or we lose the ability to do so. So we have to ask that people not reproduce it without our consent.

I understand the frustration here though and appreciate the "love" people have for the site and the brand. This has taken way too long. But I honestly have far from given up on it though. I have spent $1700 in protos so far. We will get there. I promise.

I am even looking into a very well known partner to handle this ALL for us. I have another call with them next Tuesday.

No word does not equal no progress as it pertains to this - but I will try to update this thread more often.


100% true. It was a one-time thing,









Plus, you said was there anything you could do to repay me for making a video for you for Appliques,









So.. let me slide and don't put me up on the block for a beating.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


100% true. It was a one-time thing,









Plus, you said was there anything you could do to repay me for making a video for you for Appliques,









So.. let me slide and don't put me up on the block for a beating.


You bill is in the mail for licensing rights









But like I said - we WILL get these done. I wake up in the middle of the night with this on my mind.


----------



## DarkNite

What lol halifax is paying you???


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
You bill is in the mail for licensing rights









But like I said - we WILL get these done. I wake up in the middle of the night with this on my mind.

No worries bud. People have waited long enough. It's clothing. Everyone would rather have it done perfectly than do like me and try out an idea, which in my opinion was far too expensive and will look nothing like the official finalized product.

No need to rush for any of us! Once it's finished, it's going to be ridiculously amazing.

Keep up the good work bud.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
What lol halifax is paying you???

Lol.


----------



## kinubic

last 5 posts confused me lol hahahah halifax1 nice design on that shirt though looks awesome haha.. zomg i cant wait for official ocn clothing. will there be boxers? lol jk jk


----------



## Thar

Omg. I have *Buy T-Shirt and Hoodie* quickslotted to my G keys. All 6 of them.

I hope you guys are gonna include international shipping as well!! Aus ftw!!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Take the applique, throw it on a T-Shirt.

Boom, I'm wearing it to my cousin's wedding.


----------



## JoeUbi

For the amount of time these T-Shirts are taking I expect these T-Shirts to be extremely bad-ass. So bad-ass that people who aren't even from OCN will want to wear them.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


For the amount of time these T-Shirts are taking I expect these T-Shirts to be extremely bad-ass. So bad-ass that people who aren't even from OCN will want to wear them.


I'd wear 'em







... in fact I'd wear 4.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Can we get custom OCN shirts made, like with our username on the back like a sports jersey then the OCN flame like normal


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


I'd wear 'em







... in fact I'd wear 4.


They scale linearly.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*


They scale linearly.


lol clever boy


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*


They scale linearly.


----------



## 856Media

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


It's true. We do need to "protect" our logo - or we lose the ability to do so. So we have to ask that people not reproduce it without our consent.

I understand the frustration here though and appreciate the "love" people have for the site and the brand. This has taken way too long. But I honestly have far from given up on it though. I have spent $1700 in protos so far. We will get there. I promise.

I am even looking into a very well known partner to handle this ALL for us. I have another call with them next Tuesday.

No word does not equal no progress as it pertains to this - but I will try to update this thread more often.


www.cafepress.com ? problem solved? you wont make any money, but you will be able to sell the shirts. If you do want to make money, you need to mark up on their prices, that is when it gets out of hand.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Do I get compensation for being a walking advertisement?


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *856Media*


www.cafepress.com ? problem solved? you wont make any money, but you will be able to sell the shirts. If you do want to make money, you need to mark up on their prices, that is when it gets out of hand.


That's where I did mine at, and it is far too expensive, and definitely not what Admin wants for quality.


----------



## sdla4ever

Is admin still looking for a quality print shop?? I offered him my services but he said he has already hired someone...

Maybe i try again?


----------



## drjoey1500

I know I'm way late, but heres what I came up with anyway









Top=front, Bottom=back
















Just some ideas. Like I said, I know I'm way late







. If only I saw this thread sooner. I think it would be cool to have 4ghz on the back of the neck, or somewhere


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


Can we get custom OCN shirts made, like with our username on the back like a sports jersey then the OCN flame like normal










That would be epic win.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


That would be epic win.










More like epic lame.

P.S. Going on 7 Months, also epic lame.


----------



## Chipp

Another update - sorry for the continued delays... Now we are working to iron out legality. As the site is based in Canada, several permits need to be obtained to ship garments across the border (who knew?!)... As a potential alternative to this, we are also exploring keeping inventory in the US and/or using a distributor that would drop-ship for us.

I realise this process is taking a lot longer than it should, but please trust that everything that can be done to speed it along is being done. You'll have more info as soon as I do.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Good to see this is still making progress. However does that mean us UK members do not get this merchandise ?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Good to see this is still making progress. However does that mean us UK members do not get this merchandise ?


As it stands right now, it would be one-country exclusive unless we obtained the proper permits. Obviously that is not going to work, so when proper export permits are obtained we will (in theory) be able to ship anywhere not subject to international embargos.


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


As it stands right now, it would be one-country exclusive unless we obtained the proper permits. Obviously that is not going to work, so when proper export permits are obtained we will (in theory) be able to ship anywhere not subject to international embargos.


Going the extra leg to keep OCN fair. Gotta respect it.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


As it stands right now, it would be one-country exclusive unless we obtained the proper permits. Obviously that is not going to work, so when proper export permits are obtained we will (in theory) be able to ship anywhere not subject to international embargos.


Glad to hear it. Would be a downer if I couldn't collect the shirt I won.


----------



## JoeUbi

You don't need permits if you send "gifts" countless businesses do it. I can't even count the number of shirts I've bought from Ebay or Online stores that are located overseas and they just "gift it."


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
You don't need permits if you send "gifts" countless businesses do it. I can't even count the number of shirts I've bought from Ebay or Online stores that are located overseas and they just "gift it."

Maybe for personal items that is okay. But that is circumventing the system, just like gifting in Paypal to avoid fees. Being a respectable site, and accepting payment for the clothing, sending the items as a gift is rather low.


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
As it stands right now, it would be one-country exclusive unless we obtained the proper permits. Obviously that is not going to work, so when proper export permits are obtained we will (in theory) be able to ship anywhere not subject to international embargos.

Hope you can ship to the UK at some point - I really want one of those shirts


----------



## Kryten

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


I would buy each of these:










Sorry for my horrible photo-editing skills









Pretty simple but i would love to wear one of these










I'd take one of those black shirts, no problems!


----------



## disophisis

I like the default designs you have there. I would be in for one.


----------



## gsk3rd

yes we need to get these going asap! i would love to have a shirt and a hoodie!


----------



## Coma

Please no flame at the bottom. Might potentially end up in the crotch area!


----------



## JoeUbi

*Yawns*

*Puts credit card back in pocket.*


----------



## om3n

so... any advances?


----------



## rock3ralex

For those of you interested, I took my old designs that most people loved and added them to zazzle. Just go to my store and you can buy them.

http://www.zazzle.com/rock3ralex

I can also make any designs that you guys want.


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Apt Quadruped*


@rock3ralex

I'm pretty sure the admins are going to frown upon that post, but I do like your shirts.










Who knows, everyone wanted my designs in the past, ocn just didn't want to put them into production.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


I would buy each of these:










Sorry for my horrible photo-editing skills









Pretty simple but i would love to wear one of these










Make that black one^ and $15 or less a piece and I'll buy two or three. One as a PJ shirt and one for casual wear







.


----------



## Chipp

I'm really sorry for how long this has dragged out... I dont think any of us expected the process would be this arduous.

The fact that clothing is a trade-regulated item has really thrown a wrench into the production plans. We are exploring two more new, different options that will hopefully allow this merchandise to come to be (finally). I can't offer more details than that at this time, but making quality merchandise available is still very much a work in progress. You'll get more information as soon as we have it to provide.


----------



## IEATFISH

Thanks for the update.







I am patiently waiting.


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryten*


I'd take one of those black shirts, no problems!


sooo want the black one


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Trade regulated? How? Judging from your logo, I assume you work at UM or study there. I used to work the Gusman Hall in the music school, and those guys would crank shirts out like there was no tomorrow, hahaha. Maybe you can ask the manager there how he does it? Heck, I know the manager personally, I could ask him myself if I weren't living on the other side of the continent now.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus*


Trade regulated? How? Judging from your logo, I assume you work at UM or study there. I used to work the Gusman Hall in the music school, and those guys would crank shirts out like there was no tomorrow, hahaha. Maybe you can ask the manager there how he does it? Heck, I know the manager personally, I could ask him myself if I weren't living on the other side of the continent now.


The problem as I understand it comes from selling the clothing to places outside the location they are made. If they are made in Canada, they are trade regulated as they enter the US or UK. The actual printing is a small factor compared to the issues they are having with international sales.

Of course, correct me if I am wrong, Chipp.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
The problem as I understand it comes from selling the clothing to places outside the location they are made. If they are made in Canada, they are trade regulated as they enter the US or UK. The actual printing is a small factor compared to the issues they are having with international sales.

Of course, correct me if I am wrong, Chipp.

Thats correct - the issue is not one of making the shirts, but rather, how to make them available internationally.

(And yes, I do go to UM. Music student, actually







)


----------



## wierdo124

So if shirts are a problem why aren't lanyards and appliques?


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


So if shirts are a problem why aren't lanyards and appliques?


Owned.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*


I want boxers










you beat me!









--------------------------
Yes hunney.

I overclocked my...groin.-


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


So if shirts are a problem why aren't lanyards and appliques?


It has to do with the customs laws about clothing. The other things are just items but for clothing, it falls under a different category.


----------



## rastablast

lol I VOID WARRANTIES


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Oh my god! Now I no longer have to be naked!

On a more serious note: I think you should look into hoodies!







I would buy one if the price is right. Also, why not consider a mod in charge of products in America too? I'm positive there's got to be someone in this community who's reputable, lives in America, and is willing to handle your operation here!


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rastablast* 
lol *I VOID WARRANTIES*

This on the front of a pair of boxers with a big flame on the side/bottom, would be amazing...


----------



## Monkey92

I really want these bad, you don't even know.

I'm gonna wear an OCN shirt at quakecon next year one way or another.


----------



## Nalty

i'm a bit late...


----------



## Goobers

i dont even care if its closed and im to late, cause i was bored and i cant sleep 2:52am







, so heres a few i came up with

*
!!!WARNING!!! ms paint skillz ahead, view with caution*


----------



## Shane1244

What ever happened to this?


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
What ever happened to this?

Second that question (also sub'd)


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eastrider*


Second that question (also sub'd)


Every time you guys bump this thread I get my hopes up of seeing a post from ADMIN saying they are ready :swearing:.

I'm sure they don't need reminders guys.


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


I'm sure they don't need reminders guys.


No, but we'd like to know how's this going.

This is a forum. It's meant for talking. Now I can't even post without complains?


----------



## Goobers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


I'm sure they don't need reminders guys.



hells yeah they doo i wants my tshirt. my appliques are lonely without one.


----------



## bumsoil

i hate the tittle of this thread.............


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eastrider*


No, but we'd like to know how's this going.

This is a forum. It's meant for talking. Now I can't even post without complains?


I never said that my post was a complaint after all. They do explain what the hold up is on the page before this though.


----------



## Traeumt

Just noticed this thread and i ll get 20 piece at least for sure ...(sub'd waiting for arrival







)


----------



## Goobers

if they advertised all their clothes on ebay and not this website they wouldnt have a problem. people sell clothes all the time on ebay internationally.

10 T-s private sales buy now...?? how hard can it be


----------



## kurosu

Yo admins! I want my t-shirttttssss!!!!! Are you guys still making them? Because if you do, then I'll buy an xl hoodie and a T-shirt!


----------



## kurei

I really want my OCN jersey.... sorry about borrowing an Idea to build on but hows this?


----------



## Peroxide

Is anyone still interested in this?

I was thinking about making a basic t-shirt like something in the first post and would have no problem ordering a bunch since it gets cheaper with the more you buy obviously.

This is all whether or not I would be allowed to use images from Overclock.net obviously, just an interest check.


----------



## bobfig

Sad this thred never came threw....


----------



## twich12

we need black shirts is all i need to say... this needs to be done

edit: peroxide, if your getting it done how do you feel about this one?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771*











I just whipped this up, the text isn't perfectly aligned, but I thought it was kinda funny










with a black shirt, and the overclock.net font and color for the text...


----------



## Abrajam

well when they are done, i want one il play if u have to







)


----------



## fshizl

you guys wont have a problem?

http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/techies/8f52/

the shirt is here...

i know because my friend has it...


----------



## Sparhawk

Any updates on this? It has been a while since any news was heard. <tumbleweeds roll by...>


----------



## Chipp

Our development company is still in negotiations with printers.

We dont want to sell junk, which unfortunately rules out many of the more common small-run screen printers. Combine that with the international nature of our clientele and garments being a trade-regulated item, and we're still working through the potential problems to make sure that:

A) The clothes dont fall apart and look good for a long time
B) We don't get faced with legal trouble for improperly producing or transferring trade regulated items


----------



## djsi38t

It has been over a year and still nothing?C'mon someone could make some dough here,I mean could probably sell a thousand in a week.

I could go to my local screen printer and have a 100 made in a couple days
Please someone do something.

I suppose I could just get some made for myself?Would there be any objection?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djsi38t*


It has been over a year and still nothing?C'mon someone could make some dough here,I mean could probably sell a thousand in a week.

I could go to my local screen printer and have a 100 made in a couple days
Please someone do something.

I suppose I could just get some made for myself?Would there be any objection?


You need admin's express permission to use the OCN logo outside of OCN. And if you read the thread, you would see why it has taken so long. This isn't a matter of simply placing and order and being done.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Our development company is still in negotiations with printers.

We dont want to sell junk, which unfortunately rules out many of the more common small-run screen printers. Combine that with the international nature of our clientele and garments being a trade-regulated item, and we're still working through the potential problems to make sure that:

A) The clothes dont fall apart and look good for a long time
B) We don't get faced with legal trouble for improperly producing or transferring trade regulated items

Good to hear it is still in the works.

Hopefully it gets sorted out soon... I want my shirt.









Thanks to all those involved with this process, you guys are champs!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Curious if there is any update on these shirts. I would love to buy one in support of these excellent forums.


----------



## Naturecannon

Ship sink or what??








a t shirt would be cool, been naked for a year and a half now







. Almost winter, might have to wear the other guys shirt









Seriously, any updates?


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


I would buy each of these:










Sorry for my horrible photo-editing skills









Pretty simple but i would love to wear one of these










I'd buy that. I'd wear that.


----------



## bobfig

id wish they could get these out. its been almost a year and a half. if they really wanted to they could of done this 6 months max. 1st blaming the printing people then needing licensing on selling items across seas.


----------



## JasonCz

Yikes...More than a year to print a tshirt? Ive read the whole thread and I know that there are some issues with getting quality garments and international laws etc etc, but a year should have been more than enough time to get all of this sorted.

Do a presale and when we get to the required amount for a larger printing service have it done. I wouldnt be surprised if more than a couple hundred could be sold, especially if admin puts a link or a small banner on the first page.

"Free tshirt with a $25 donation to your favorite website - Overclock.net"


----------



## to_the_zenith

I marked myself down for the hoodies, would love to see the t-shirts come to fruition as well. Oving the designs a lot of people are coming up with. I like the keep it simple ones, with the large overclock.net banner on the back, and just a smaller emblem on the front.


----------



## Chipp

Just an update folks, here is where we are right now - I know it has been way too long a process....

Our first mission was to finish our custom hats with New Era. The great news is that samples are shipping from China now - if the samples look good (the photos sure do) then they will ship our full order, so hats are a reality very soon.

Assuming the graphics tweaks we've made to the logo for garment production on the hat works well, it will not be long after that before shirts and hoodies follow. We're inching ever closer to getting some great stuff out there.


----------



## twich12

ill take a hat right now... send me the sample!! i don't care what it looks like as long as it is OCN "gear"







(in case you couldn't tell i am beside myself with excitement over OCN "gear")


----------



## KOBALT

This just made my day. Cant wait. Thx Chipp!


----------



## Sparhawk

Wicked!


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 









I would so buy this.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I look forward to the gear !


----------



## Robitussin

A black hoodie with the flame logo in middle and name under it would be awesome imo


----------



## Geglamash

OCN gear is total win.


----------



## Shane1244

Ohh, I'm so glad you Picked New Era for the manufacture. There hats have amazing quality. Probably the best

I'd much rather pay a bit more for something good quality.


----------



## $ilent

SO what has happened with the t-shirts anybody know?


----------



## Shane1244

Also, I hope the beeks are flat, not curved.







Well, Both actually.


----------



## goobergump

I can not WAAAIIIIIIT


----------



## LemonSlice

I just thought of some idea







. Iron on decals with the OCN logo for attachment to the clothing of your choice







. I personally like my hood with the fuzzy insides







. But I'd love a hat


----------



## to_the_zenith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
I just thought of some idea







. Iron on decals with the OCN logo for attachment to the clothing of your choice







. I personally like my hood with the fuzzy insides







. But I'd love a hat









^^^ I like that, certainly easier to produce and cheaper for the members to purchase.
I'd love the OCN main banner to decal onto a few choice items of clothing too!


----------



## konspiracy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *to_the_zenith* 
^^^ I like that, certainly easier to produce and cheaper for the members to purchase.
I'd love the OCN main banner to decal onto a few choice items of clothing too!

Are there any pieces of ocn clothing ready for purchase?


----------



## Volvo

Hold on.

My entry is here.


----------



## Volvo

Is this thread neglected or what?


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Just an update folks, here is where we are right now - I know it has been way too long a process....

Our first mission was to finish our custom hats with New Era. The great news is that samples are shipping from China now - if the samples look good (the photos sure do) then they will ship our full order, so hats are a reality very soon.

Assuming the graphics tweaks we've made to the logo for garment production on the hat works well, it will not be long after that before shirts and hoodies follow. We're inching ever closer to getting some great stuff out there.

Thanks for the update Chipp!


----------



## Volvo

Do consider my designs please


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
Do consider my designs please









They suck. js.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
They suck. js.

You could've told me that via the PM function.

For someone with more rep than me I'd expect you to behave in a more professional manner.

And please don't say they suck and run off just like that.

If you wanna dish out criticism make it constructive at the least.

If you don't think my designs are good then what makes you think others view yours as good?


----------



## Pir

@ Volvo, I would buy that Ati shirt in a heartbeat. Some nice designs you got there


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
@ Volvo, I would buy that Ati shirt in a heartbeat. Some nice designs you got there









Thank you.

'Preciate that.


----------



## Shane1244

It just looks like you spent like 5 minutes on all of them, just pasting google images onto them. None of them truly "describes" what OCN is all about. They look like quickly made novelty shirts.

Personally, I want a line of clothing that I can actually wear out, and look good in. BUt at the same time highlight and represent the community I love.


----------



## Higgins

I would be very interested in a minimalist/subtle design.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
Hold on.

My entry is here.






































I like the ATI one !


----------



## Volvo

Thanks for your support, Enterprise.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Personally, I want a line of clothing that I can actually wear out, and look good in. But at the same time highlight and represent the community I love.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I would be very interested in a minimalist/subtle design.

I have to agree with these guys. I would be happy with a black/grey/OCN blue shirt with the flame logo on the front, and "overclock.net \
the pursuit of performance" on the back.

Holy crap, I just used an escape character in normal conversation. What is happening to me?!?


----------



## dieanotherday

I void warranties lol


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
I have to agree with these guys. I would be happy with a black/grey/OCN blue shirt with the flame logo on the front, and "overclock.net \
the pursuit of performance" on the back.

Holy crap, I just used an escape character in normal conversation. What is happening to me?!?

We will go with clean and simple to start - more "novelty" designs possibly to follow.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dieanotherday* 
I void warranties lol

If we were the first to make this shirt, it would be awesome. However, Think Geek has had it for years. I've seen at least three people at my school in the last couple months with the Think Geek version.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
We will go with clean and simple to start - more "novelty" designs possibly to follow.









Excellent.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
I have to agree with these guys. I would be happy with a black/grey/OCN blue shirt with the flame logo on the front, and "overclock.net \
the pursuit of performance" on the back.

Holy crap, I just used an escape character in normal conversation. What is happening to me?!?

Yeah exactly!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
I have to agree with these guys. I would be happy with a black/grey/OCN blue shirt with the flame logo on the front, and "overclock.net \
the pursuit of performance" on the back.

Holy crap, I just used an escape character in normal conversation. What is happening to me?!?

Dunno if this is what you're referring to, but here's my shot (I'm really bad at paint, excuse the cruddyness)

I'm not a fan of highly graphic shirts, I like it to be simple yet nice


----------



## Shane1244

The logo across the shoulder blades is definitely nice. I'm not crazy about the logo placement on the front though. Personally, I was envisioning a large flame in the bottom left of the shirt, tiled about 30 degrees inwards.


----------



## reaper~

How about some dark color polo shirts with OCN logo on it. I'd definitely buy that so I could wear as business casual which is required when I go to meetings, trainings, etc.


----------



## epidemic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


How abour some dark color polo shirts with OCN logo on it. I'd definitely by that so I can wear as business casual which is required when I go to meetings, training, etc.


I could wear those to work.







Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Shane1244

It's simple. We need a whole clothing line.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


Dunno if this is what you're referring to, but here's my shot (I'm really bad at paint, excuse the cruddyness)

I'm not a fan of highly graphic shirts, I like it to be simple yet nice










I would like it even better if the flame on the front was centered, but whatever.


----------



## sctheluna

I've been here for 5 years and still nothing







. Admin from what I've gathered quality has been an issue repeatedly, why not settle for ok quality for now since this has taken several years now with very little to show progress wise?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sctheluna* 
I've been here for 5 years and still nothing







. Admin from what I've gathered quality has been an issue repeatedly, why not settle for ok quality for now since this has taken several years now with very little to show progress wise?

I disagree.


----------



## Deeeebs

can we atleast get some glow in the dark boxers kicking pretty soon? maybe some kick ass board shorts, or flip flops with the logo in the heel area. maybe some iron on patches so that we can create our own bandito like leather jackets....???


----------



## KipH

I hate waiting. Who is with me. ViVa La Revolution!!

Or I could just go down the street and order up a 1000 for you if you want


----------



## ron65774

We need a shirt with a photoshopped picture of Hayley Williams in a bikini with OCN flames on it.


----------

